# sky2 + kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r7=no connection :( [SOLVED]

## the.drizzle

Hi all!

OK, I have found plenty of grumblings about this driver, and I understand why!  Basically, I can't get it to work, but I have not found my symptoms in any of the other threads, hence the new one.

I have just got this install up and running, with the internet being the last thing I need to fix.  Well, maybe alsa too, but that's easy.  I have:

```
# lspci | grep Ethernet

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

```

For which I have made the sky2 module:

```

  [*] Network device support  ---> 

     [*]   Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  ---> 

       <M>   SysKonnect Yukon2 support

```

The module is loaded via /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6, and when /etc/init.d/net.eth0 is started, I get as far as "Running dhcpcd ..." and it just hangs indefinitly. I am confident the settings in /etc/conf.d/net are good, as I copied them directly from another (working) laptop in the room that I just installed gentoo on only 4 days ago. It uses the ever-so-easy b44 module though... 

Help!  :Smile: 

----------

## the.drizzle

UPDATE:

Having run out out of ideas how to fix sky2 within gentoo, I thought I'd try out a new angle, and booted up the computer with a kubuntu live cd instead.  Although it doesn't auto-detect correctly, I am able to get the internet up and running from within the livecd environment--something I actually can't do from the gentoo 2008.0 live disk I used to install my system...

Now, no way am I going to switch to that annoying binary disto, but is there some way I can figure out the configurations from the kubuntu disk, and port them over to my system?

Cheers!

----------

## julakali

Altough I didn't read all of your text, you might want to look at this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-487018-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-88e8056-start-325.html

----------

## jcat

Try the 100 Mbit driver instead of the 1000 Mbit version.

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## gerard27

Hi the.drizzle,

I have exactly the same kernel and ethernet module.

Did you set automatic kernel module loading?

If so there's no need to put it in /etc/autoload.

I think there's something wrong with /etc/conf.d/net.

Post it so we can have a look at it.

Gerard.

PS.

Did you copy "resolv.conf" ?

----------

## the.drizzle

Hi All!

Thanks for the replies, here's where I'm at;

I have not tried out the solution in the link as it (basically) calls for downloading third party partch and driver, and compiling it manually.  It's on the edge of my comfort zone (ability wise) to go down that route, and I would prefer to first rule out it being a configuration problem.

As for the 100Mb option, I'll give it a try...

**********

EDIT

What 100Mb option?  I can't see any option that is appropriate for this card...

**********

In the meantime, here is some information.

/etc/conf.d/net

```
#modules=( "ifconfig" )

config_eth0=( "netmask 255.0.0.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 124.197.38.202" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

dhcp_eth0="release nodns"

```

/etc/resolv.conf

```
# Manually entered

nameserver 202.180.64.10

nameserver 202.180.64.11

```

Relavent portion of /usr/src/linux/.config (No, I don't have module autoloading enabled; I'll do that too)

```
#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E_ENABLED is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

CONFIG_SKGE=m

CONFIG_SKY2=m

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBE is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_NIU is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TEHUTI is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2X is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set
```

And finally, if somebody could make sense of this, I have a hunch it's probably useful:

```
$ dhcpcd -d eth0

info, eth0: dhcpcd 3.2.3 starting

info, eth0: hardware address = 00:1f:c6:68:19:a4

info, eth0: DUID = 00:01:00:01:10:42:6d:fc:00:1f:c6:68:19:a4

info, eth0: broadcasting for a lease

debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x3a6b1c99

debug, eth0: waiting for 20 seconds

debug, eth0: got a packet with xid 0x3a6b1c99

info, eth0: offered 10.1.1.18 from 10.1.1.1

debug, eth0: sending DHCP_REQUEST with xid 0x3a6b1c99

debug, eth0: waiting for 18 seconds

debug, eth0: got a packet with xid 0x3a6b1c99

debug, eth0: no facility to parse DHCP code 61

info, eth0: received NAK: (null)

debug, eth0: sleeping for 1 seconds

info, eth0: broadcasting for a lease

debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x2bfad034

debug, eth0: waiting for 20 seconds

debug, eth0: got a packet with xid 0x2bfad034

info, eth0: offered 10.1.1.19 from 10.1.1.1

debug, eth0: sending DHCP_REQUEST with xid 0x2bfad034

debug, eth0: waiting for 18 seconds

debug, eth0: got a packet with xid 0x2bfad034

debug, eth0: no facility to parse DHCP code 61

info, eth0: received NAK: (null)

debug, eth0: sleeping for 1 seconds

info, eth0: broadcasting for a lease

debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x7d519be4

debug, eth0: waiting for 20 seconds

debug, eth0: got a packet with xid 0x7d519be4

info, eth0: offered 10.1.1.20 from 10.1.1.1

debug, eth0: sending DHCP_REQUEST with xid 0x7d519be4

debug, eth0: waiting for 18 seconds

debug, eth0: got a packet with xid 0x7d519be4

debug, eth0: no facility to parse DHCP code 61

info, eth0: received NAK: (null)

debug, eth0: sleeping for 1 seconds

info, eth0: broadcasting for a lease

debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x13748796

debug, eth0: waiting for 20 seconds

debug, eth0: got a packet with xid 0x13748796

info, eth0: offered 10.1.1.21 from 10.1.1.1

debug, eth0: sending DHCP_REQUEST with xid 0x13748796

debug, eth0: waiting for 18 seconds

debug, eth0: got a packet with xid 0x13748796

debug, eth0: no facility to parse DHCP code 61

info, eth0: received NAK: (null)

debug, eth0: sleeping for 1 seconds

info, eth0: broadcasting for a lease

debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x323295fc

debug, eth0: waiting for 20 seconds

debug, eth0: got a packet with xid 0x323295fc

info, eth0: offered 10.1.1.22 from 10.1.1.1

debug, eth0: sending DHCP_REQUEST with xid 0x323295fc

debug, eth0: waiting for 18 seconds

debug, eth0: got a packet with xid 0x323295fc

debug, eth0: no facility to parse DHCP code 61

info, eth0: received NAK: (null)

debug, eth0: sleeping for 1 seconds

info, eth0: broadcasting for a lease

debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x4b0c3e3c

debug, eth0: waiting for 20 seconds

info, eth0: received SIGINT, stopping

info, eth0: exiting
```

(Interrupted by <ctrl>-c, this goes on indefinitly...)

Cheers!

----------

## gerard27

Hi the.drizzle,

This is all I have in /etc/donf.d/net

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

You probably didn't follow the handbook exactly.

Boot with the livecd or similar.

When you have internet connection copy the contents of 

/etc/resolv.conf to yours.

You'll have to mount the partition on which it resides to /mnt/gentoo or whatever.

Else note what it says in there and after booting into Gentoo change the contents

of resolv.conf to what you got with the livecd.

Gerard.

----------

## the.drizzle

Thanks, but that's not it.  The live CD is actually unable to get to the internet, owing to the oddball router I have--NZ ISP's don't actually give you a 'direct' connect, and the 'routes' line is quite necessary.  I can 100% guarantee you that the default line you've recommended does not work...

----------

## the.drizzle

Anyone?

This is the most annoying installation problem I think I've ever had!  :Sad: 

----------

## DigitalCorpus

Have you tried compiling it into the kernel instead of as a module? Last year when I tried out Gentoo that was a suggested way to fix problems with this driver. I'm running on reiser4-patched gentoo-sources-2.6.26 with the same NIC you have and have not had a problem with the sky2 driver.

----------

## the.drizzle

I have now! No change at all...   :Sad: 

----------

## jcat

 *the.drizzle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What 100Mb option?  I can't see any option that is appropriate for this card...
> 
> 

 

Apologies. I thought there was one, but you're right there isn't!   :Embarassed: 

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## gerard27

What do you use as livecd?

Do you have something like

```

net-setup eth0 
```

on it?

You might try rescuecd.

There's a link in my sig.

Gerard.

----------

## jcat

Can I assume from your /etc/conf.d/net you're plugging your ethernet port direct into a router that should be assigning you a dynamic public IP?

In other words, can I assume it's not possible to try anything other than DHCP?

Are you running IPTables?

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## the.drizzle

 *Gerard van Vuuren wrote:*   

> What do you use as livecd?
> 
> Do you have something like
> 
> ```
> ...

 

As I mentioned earlier in the thread, the only livecd that has managed to make a connection was the kubuntu live cd, hence the question regarding copying the config files over from that distro, whatever they are...

In other words, I did the installation without a network connection at all, getting all the distfiles via usb pen-drive...  :Sad: 

@jcat:

That is correct.  And also, I'm not using any IP tables.  Any idea what the debug messages from dhcpcd above mean?  Maybe my answer could be in there...

----------

## gerard27

You didn't say whether you tried sysrescue.

Ubuntu livecd doesn't have "mc".

With that program you can easily browse the files.

Then when you manage to setup your internet connection you mount the partition

on which /etc is on /mnt/gentoo and copy resolv.conf.

Believe me the problem is NOT the sky2 module.

That was solved in the 2.6.23 kernel.

This is what I have in my resolv.conf.

```

# Generated by resolvconf(8)

search lan

nameserver 192.168.1.254
```

My internet connection is via a cable to a Speedtouch adsl modem/router.

Your .config has skge and sk98lin enabled,better remove that.

Gerard.

PS take a look at one of my posts concerning sky2:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-487018-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-200.html

Scroll to the end.

----------

## the.drizzle

Hiya!

OK, I can promise you that the resolv.conf file is also not the problem; I only manually entered the data (as opposed to letting dhcpcd do it) becuase I just happen to know the addresses of the DNS server for my ISP by heart, and entered them during my (networkless) install.  I can try putting in the "search lan" line, but I'm skeptical at best, sorry.

However, I am interested in the information you provided in the link you provided; can you elaborate some more on the topic, as I am not familiar with how to use a rescue CD.

As well, I'm also going to try upgrading to a 2.6.26 kernel, perhaps that will fix things as well.  Either way, I won't be able to try for some time yet, as I'm writing this from work and I'll be here late today...

Cheers!

----------

## jcat

I can't see _how_ resolv.conf could be the issue, the issue is the dhcp client is not able to retrieve an address.

I'm just wondering if the client itself is the issue.  It may be worth re-emerging it or seeing if revdep-rebuild is required to fix some lib dependency.  It's also possible that you ISP is using some strange DHCP set-up which dhcpcd is not very compatible with.  Have you tried using one of the other dhcp clients?

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## the.drizzle

HA!  Thank you jcat, I'd hug you right now if I could  :Smile: 

Solution:

```
emerge -C dhcpcd && emerge dhcp
```

And it's *finally* working!

----------

## jcat

Hehe.  A "cyber hug" will do fine   :Embarassed: 

Glad you got it sorted   :Smile: 

Cheers,

jcat

----------

